# Bowhunting from the ground



## CaptKeith (Jul 30, 2021)

As I approach 66, I’ve found I’m not comfortable climbing trees anymore, but I refuse to give up my bowhunting until I absolutely have to. So I’m hunting from the ground. Any of the rest of you stay low and slow?  Share your tricks and experiences.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 30, 2021)

It’s in my bag of tricks. Each year I have less desire to sit in a tree and more desire to be mobile. I killed two does from the ground two years ago and missed a really nice buck slowly stalking through a clearcut. Some of the guys who consistently shoot deer from the ground like ghillie suits. I would love to make one, but haven’t done it yet. Maybe I’ll get around to it this season! Good luck


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2021)

Its a whole new ball game. All of them are sharp at 20 yards and eye level. Best thing I done to help me was invest in some leafy wear 3D camo and use a quiet comfortable stool. And then its still quiet the feat to whack one. You have to learn to use terrain and take advantage of blow downs, root balls and even depressions in the ground . Its a tuff nut to crack but man even killing a doe like that will feel like your first deer all over again. There are 2 you tube channels you need to check out that can explain alot, Beckum Outdoors, he's a Georgia boy and David Tom's. Both skilled ground hunters and good teachers. Some  guys hunt from ground blinds and are very successful, but I've never hunted out of a store bought one.  If you know where some good bedding areas are, now is a good time to set up some frames for natural blinds. I use jute cord to tie frames with because its cheap and will rot in a couple years or so. There are all kinds of little tricks, you will find out how sneaky you really are. Good luck.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 31, 2021)

YouTube channel (the hunting public) does a good bit of ground hunting too, good luck brother


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jul 31, 2021)

One thing I can suggest is go back to the basics, hunt the edges and be inside the edge shooting out into the more open areas. Use your knowledge of known travel corridors, be very still, let the deer walk past then draw shooting for a quartering away shot. Bowhunting from the ground is very challenging but it sure is fun. I've killed a few with a bow this way, killed a good many with a pistol from the ground and many with a rifle. Getting the draw on a deer from the ground is the challenge, seeing them  isn't hard, just getting close and drawing is the hard part. Good luck this year.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 31, 2021)

We kill a few every year from a ground blind 
We like 20ft up but if THE spot doesn’t have a tree we are on the ground and eye ball to eye ball is pretty intense


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 2, 2021)

I enjoy hunting from a ground blind.  Just make sure that if it's a store bought one wear black shirt so they can't see your silhouette, from inside.  Once you get out then I would put my hunters Orange, back on.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 3, 2021)

I make DIY blinds as the hunt calls... some cordage and clippers.. wrap cord around samplings, hang clipped branches around the cord, sit and wait..


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ive shot 2 while still hunting with my stick n string.  Im not big on blind hunting from the ground.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 4, 2021)

First off,  I'm not a fan of off the ground with a bow. I feel like I'm at a disadvantage. Don't like store bought ground blinds.
Now we bow hunt all season and my son (Hunter922JR) kills deer and good deer almost every year from the ground with the bow. When he sees this he will chime in, he has became very good at this over the last 5 years.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 4, 2021)

Also if u use a compound bow practice shooting while sitting … it’s not difficult or my 65 year old body would struggle … I like height (treestand) to watch deer after shot longer but you gotta stick 1 first and if the spot for that is on the ground then ok


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2021)

Go for it man! A new chapter in your deer hunting!


----------



## across the river (Aug 4, 2021)

Get a ground blind and you can kill them no problem.  Just get a bigger blind than you think you need, so you have room to draw back. That’s the biggest issue bow hunting from one.   Daughter hunts with a crossbow and another kid in the family shot one with his bow out of a blind last year, and saw plenty to just watch from it.  Blinds work fine and a heck of a lot easier than trying to stick one on the ground without one.  It’s tough killing one on the ground without a blind, but it can be done.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Aug 4, 2021)

It's a thrill like no other to shoot one from the ground.  I usually just walk slowly to a spot, find a big tree to set against and wait about 30 minutes.  Then move to another spot that looks good that has a good food source or a lot of sign.  Just keep the wind in mind as your moving and you'll get one.  Good luck!


----------



## Sixes (Aug 4, 2021)

A short and big ladder stand might be your ticket


----------



## wildcats (Aug 4, 2021)

Ive hunted from the ground with a bow all my life.  Im 49 and have been hunting from the gnd with a bow since i was 12.  Hunted 2 yrs before taking my first with a bow.  Its a different game.  I grew up hunting public land in WV.  I hunt very remote and am willing to hike farther than most.  I use existing foliage.  Searching for travel routes to and from feed and cover.  You have to play the wind.  They are playing chess when we are most of the time playing checkers.  Once I find a good travel route and food source I then seek out cover.  I prefer those small clumps of trees where you have 3 or more young trees growing together.  My favorite is to have at least 3 sides of me some what obscured by brush, young trees etc.  I do my best to guess as to where they are most likely to travel and of course many times they pop up right where you dont want them to.  Amazing how easy it is for them to hide behind a sapling straight facing you.  You also have to continuously scan.  Seeing them before they see you.  Even then its better to be lucky than good. Ha.
I love it.  Its my favorite way to hunt.


----------



## hunter922jr (Aug 4, 2021)

CaptKeith said:


> As I approach 66, I’ve found I’m not comfortable climbing trees anymore, but I refuse to give up my bowhunting until I absolutely have to. So I’m hunting from the ground. Any of the rest of you stay low and slow?  Share your tricks and experiences.


You still have lots of bow hunting options and opportunities that are to be had from hunting on the ground. I personally do not like ground blinds I feel as if no matter how hard I try I cannot brush them in enough to feel concealed. I have had the most luck using one of two thinks the first is a small turkey seat with a cushion of course, and the second is the seat off of a climber. I find the top of the climber to be much more versatile given that you can adjust to different tree sizes and it doesn’t rely on a slight slope like the turkey seat does. When hinting out of the climber top I like to sit where I can basically lay my pack flat on the ground on my right side since that is my dominant hand and within arms reach I  put all my necessities on top of it ( water, binoculars, thermacell, rangefinder etc). With this being said you will be close to the ground so you will want to try to sit on ridges, shelves, or field edges. where the deer will be mostly concentrated on one point so you can put your back where you least expect a deer. There are for sure pros and cons of each as well. Given that the climber is larger and bulkier it takes a little more concealement which can be done with any small tree top or pine limbs. With this being said I will say it is also MUCH more comfortable than the turkey seat. The turkey seat is very good for open hardwood ridges where there is not much cover and it will look out of place if you brush your set in. With the turkey seat I prefer to hunt on the edge of ditches or valleys that run parallel to a ridge. By doing this you first off know where the deer will be coming from and too , and second off you are almost always out of the deers direct line of sight. With this being said given that you are on the ground you will have a very inconsistent wind so try to stay out of your best areas with little to no wind. One of the two most important things to me is cover ( in areas where it will not look out of place or too bulky). Most people put the cover right up on their stand where it makes a big blob when you look at it. I have had the most success using limbs both horizontally and vertically that are not right in front of you but anywhere from 6-10  feet away between where you are set up and where you expect the deer to be. When the deer looks at a stand like this they will not see a blob but your shape will still be broken up(picture 1) or the other option is the use of a old stump hole that I was sitting in and moss mound that was about 6 feet in front of me that we added a few horizontal trees too afterwards (picture 2). Lastly the camo you wear needs to be as close as you can find to what you are hunting. We have found some darker predator brand camo that blends in very well with pines. For hardwoods many of the realtree brands work very well. Most importantly stay as still as possible. I have had deer I wasn’t going to shoot walk within spitting distance of me without spooking from just being still. Here’s 2 of the deer I have killed doing these techniques at our property in Cobb.


----------



## CaptKeith (Aug 4, 2021)

These are some great tips!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Newt2 (Aug 4, 2021)

From the ground, I still hunt then when I spot my deer I stalk them. The only 2 deer I took with a bow were from the ground. It was then when I went to pistol hunting.


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 4, 2021)

I hunted from a ground blind some last year, what I didn't like was I felt as if i needed to be up a little so I built a platform 30 inches high and put my ground blind on it. It worked out perfect.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 4, 2021)

I've hunted from a store bought ground blind during bow season last couple years,  and decided it isn't for me,   I've killed a couple years ago bowhunting from the ground,  using a stool to sit on, that was with a compound bow,  I'm using a crossbow now, so the need for room to draw isn't a factor,  I'll likely just use one of my leafy suits and sit flat on the ground this year,  with my back to a tree or some heavy brush, watching a trail or intersection probably 15 to 25 yds in front of me,  good cover scent is imperative,  and obviously no movement until the animal is looking elsewhere,  even then I've seen them sense movement from me when they were looking the other way.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 4, 2021)

snooker1 said:


> I hunted from a ground blind some last year, what I didn't like was I felt as if i needed to be up a little so I built a platform 30 inches high and put my ground blind on it. It worked out perfect.



I need you to build me one for mine.


----------



## LTFDretired (Aug 4, 2021)

I have used Double Bull Blinds for many, many years


----------



## ssramage (Aug 5, 2021)

I killed my biggest buck ever from the ground, without a blind. To me, it's important to be concealed and comfortable. A lot of times I'll use my turkey lounger seat and back into some brush. I wear full camo just like I'm turkey hunting and practicing drawing when I set up. Clear the leaves from around your spot so that you can move silently if needed.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Aug 5, 2021)

This is The Untamed guys channel on Youtube showing you how to make a Ghillie suit.  These guys kill some monsters from the ground at close range with these suits.  I plan on making one but haven't got around to it.  They hunt West Virginia a lot, so you kind of get to see some of the same terrain you see in North Ga.


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 5, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I need you to build me one for mine.



Cost me about 20 bucks for 3 inch deck screws and a bottle of polyurethane glue. All the wood was free, leftover lumber from a friend who builds houses. It amazing what people throw away.


----------



## 1982ace (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m a fan of blinds but I have trouble seeing through my peep when shooting right at dusk. It gets dark inside really quick


----------



## LTFDretired (Aug 5, 2021)

I remember getting one of my best Turkeys that was featured online with Buckmasters. It was an Ameristep spring steel pop up blind in ugly green camo back in the day. Got this Tom after weeks of trying and drooped him on May 5th in Missouri, the article was “Cinco De Mayo” that buckmasters lost the article they published when they “ upgraded “ their forum ?


----------



## Make em drop (Aug 8, 2021)

CaptKeith said:


> As I approach 66, I’ve found I’m not comfortable climbing trees anymore, but I refuse to give up my bowhunting until I absolutely have to. So I’m hunting from the ground. Any of the rest of you stay low and slow?  Share your tricks and experiences.


Last year I had to replace a stand during season so I hunted from the ground for about a month. Just sitting on a stool against a tree. I saw plenty of deer within 30yrds along with 2 bears a day before bear season the trick to me is just to stay as still as possible and move your eyes not your head


----------



## Buckhead (Aug 19, 2021)

Bow hunting from the ground is challenging, whether stalking or stationary from a blind/ambush point.  Most effective around food sources with some brush or foliage to conceal your location and movement. 

Used to be one of my favored hunting styles, but gave up on it once our property became actively managed for timber.  Things are generally wide open or too thick to hunt.  

Recently got the itch to try again, but with a crossbow.  The crossbow gives me a little more range and obviously, less movement.  Will see how things go.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 19, 2021)

Speaking of boy hunting from the ground. I am putting the finishing touches on my ghillie suit for the season. Got this top and a hat to go with it. Excited to see what I can get away with in this


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 9, 2021)

I use the runner model Ghostblind and I've killed many deer with this set up. It makes you disappear. https://www.shadowhunterblinds.com/...MIpOPLmsLy8gIVwP_jBx383g7oEAAYASAAEgLzTfD_BwE


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 9, 2021)

What size are they and how many people can it hold.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 9, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> What size are they and how many people can it hold.


It's tight but you can put 2 people behind it. https://www.shadowhunterblinds.com/products/ghostblind-runner


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice, I'm going to look online shortly.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 10, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Nice, I'm going to look online shortly.


They make a taller one that you can sit in a folding chair as well but I like the short one and just use a fatboy padded cushion. I like the lower profile and it's easier to get in and out of the woods.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 10, 2021)

Those are nice, I'm definitely debating on getting one before our Deer Season in Alabama kicks off.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 10, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Those are nice, I'm definitely debating on getting one before our Deer Season in Alabama kicks off.


I've had deer at 10 yards many times that didn't have a clue I was there. The best thing is you don't have to wait on the deer to get used to it.


----------



## diamondback (Sep 10, 2021)

I have hunted on the ground for many years. There aren’t many other ways to hunt young planted pines and more and more I find deer feel more secure in areas there are no trees to climb. I started out hunting on 5 gallon buckets but now use a dove stool with a back support. One thing I have figured out lately is instead of sitting with your back to a tree, sit with the tree in front of you   That way you are hid and can get away with some movement. Keep head movement to a minimum. A natural blind will work but I don’t like moving a lot of stuff around that will alert the deer.


----------



## Riggo44 (Sep 22, 2021)

I spent the money on a ghost blind and found that as long as you stay upwind, you can get pretty darn close.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 22, 2021)

That's what I'm talking about; congratulations on your Buck harvest with a bow and on the Ground.


----------



## CaptKeith (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice buck!  I have a Ghost Blind also, but find it a little cumbersome to haul around.


----------



## Riggo44 (Sep 22, 2021)

CaptKeith said:


> Nice buck!  I have a Ghost Blind also, but find it a little cumbersome to haul around.


It is. I certainly don't haul it for long distances and I can't leave it in the woods for long. I will set out up a day in advance on occasion when I want to slip in quietly in the early AM.


----------



## Riggo44 (Sep 22, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> That's what I'm talking about; congratulations on your Buck harvest with a bow and on the Ground.


Thank you sir


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 23, 2021)

CaptKeith said:


> Nice buck!  I have a Ghost Blind also, but find it a little cumbersome to haul around.


I use the short gunner model and run a strap like this through hand hold when it's folded up. Makes it easy to carry on your shoulder. During rifle season I throw an extra orange vest on it so when I'm walking through the woods I don't get my knee caps blown off!


----------



## CaptKeith (Sep 23, 2021)

hikingthehills said:


> I use the short gunner model and run a strap like this through hand hold when it's folded up. Makes it easy to carry on your shoulder. During rifle season I throw an extra orange vest on it so when I'm walking through the woods I don't get my knee caps blown off!


I have the larger model, but my best toting method is similar, a strap made from a gun sling that spreads the load on the shoulder for me.  Hmmm it’s time to get it out and ready, this cool weather has me excited!


----------



## LTFDretired (Sep 23, 2021)

That made me remember when some deer ran from behind me and to me side. I could hear their breathing as they ran away. Something out on the property made them bolt and my blind flapped a little as they ran by almost crashing into me!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Killed this one from the ground a few weeks ago with my Triax. 

15 yards.


----------



## Pluto72 (Oct 4, 2021)

1. If you are hunting from a ground blind, zip up or tie up all the windows behind you. Animals can easily see your silhouette if you have backlight behind you. Wear black as opposed to camo because you will be in the shadows instead of hiding in the woods. For pastier pigmented folks, consider a black face mask. 
2. For right handed shooters, sit in the back left corner of the blind and place your gear and or filming equipment on the right side where you can easily access them. Do the opposite if you are left handed. 
3. If you are bowhunting, consider buying a bow holder that you force into the ground that you can squeeze the limb of your bow in between. Being hands free in a ground blind makes things very easy and you can keep you hands in your pockets on cold days as opposed to holding your bow. Gun hunters should consider a bipod or tripod to shoot from and a similar gun holder to keep your hands free from holding anything for the entirety of the hunt. 
4. Most modern blinds work on a cam system where you pull the center of each side and it pops open. Very easy to open, close, and carry. Rhino outdoors has just released a very cool and innovative blind where you can see through it from the inside, but is completely invisible from the outside. This is a huge advantage to traditional blinds where you black out the sides where you do not believe that an animal will cross in front of. 

That's all I got. Sit quiet, limit your scent, and shoot straight!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 4, 2021)

Pluto72 said:


> 1. If you are hunting from a ground blind, zip up or tie up all the windows behind you. Animals can easily see your silhouette if you have backlight behind you. Wear black as opposed to camo because you will be in the shadows instead of hiding in the woods. For pastier pigmented folks, consider a black face mask.
> 2. For right handed shooters, sit in the back left corner of the blind and place your gear and or filming equipment on the right side where you can easily access them. Do the opposite if you are left handed.
> 3. If you are bowhunting, consider buying a bow holder that you force into the ground that you can squeeze the limb of your bow in between. Being hands free in a ground blind makes things very easy and you can keep you hands in your pockets on cold days as opposed to holding your bow. Gun hunters should consider a bipod or tripod to shoot from and a similar gun holder to keep your hands free from holding anything for the entirety of the hunt.
> 4. Most modern blinds work on a cam system where you pull the center of each side and it pops open. Very easy to open, close, and carry. Rhino outdoors has just released a very cool and innovative blind where you can see through it from the inside, but is completely invisible from the outside. This is a huge advantage to traditional blinds where you black out the sides where you do not believe that an animal will cross in front of.
> ...



What's the name of that see through blinds by rhino?  I definitely want one this season


----------



## Pluto72 (Oct 4, 2021)

It is called the Rhino 180 see through blind. Just saw the ticket on it on their website. $250... lil high dollar but hey, if you got it, do your thing.


----------

